# Donor's medical history - what do they check?



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi DE gals!

I wonder if anyone can help...  I've scoured the HFEA site but not to much avail...

I'm considering IVF with DE and I think I'll probably go abroad where I can choose my own donor.  For those of you cycling in the UK - does the clinic give any details on which diseases they would screen for when recruiting donors?  So for example which illnesses/diseases in the donor's family would exclude them from donating?

I know you don't get much info but obviously the checks are done.

I'm trying to get to grips with this as with a lot of donor profiles there do seem to be diseases you wouldn't want to have, but of course if they are not hereditary then there is no issue.  

Lilo


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Lilo,

I was also concerned about this so asked the clinic and they sent me a list of things that would exclude the donor from donating.  To be honest, there weren't many diseases on the list!  I'd ask your clinic for their exclusion criteria and they should be able to send you the info.  I haven't checked but the HFEA may have some info on their website too?

HTH,
Pippi xx


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Pippi - you're right that's probably the best way, was hoping for a  silver bullet!

Lilo


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lilo.  I am at CRM London and from memory they said they only accept egg donors who don't have any heriditary diseases in their family, ones they mentioned where high incidence of breast cancer, heart disease, these must be down to the donor being honest as they can't check, they did say they were very choosy about who could be donors (egg sharers).  Obviously they actually screen against HIV, HEP B and C.


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Tracey, so breast cancer and heart disease, and as you say a 'high incidence' I suppose I have a reasonable chance of spotting that on the DE questionnnaires.  Some other things like diabetes are less cut and dried I think.

Lilo


----------

